# صناعة ألواح الجبصين



## باحث11 (4 أغسطس 2010)

أنا عضو جديد وهذه مشاركتي الأولى ولذلك لا أعرف لمن بالضبط أتوجه ولهذا أنا أشكر مسبقاً من يرد على مشاركتي هذه .
طلبي هو أني أريد كميات وأسعار المواد الداخلة في صتاعة ألواح الجبصين وطبعاً حسب حجم اللوح.
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محسن محي الدين بدر (15 مارس 2011)

تحية طيبة اريد معلومات وطريقة تصنيع الواح الجبس الخاصة بالديكور والعزل والالات الخاصة ب التصنيع والمواد الاولية ومصادر المواد


----------

